# 3rd row seat kit?



## craigmcc (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi there, I have a 2003 Allroad. I'm wondering if it's possible to purchase a 3rd row seat kit, or is it a factory installed option only? Any information would be most appreciated!
thanks,
craig


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 3rd row seat kit? (craigmcc)*

factory installed only. the mounting brackets are factory installed in the floor of the truck - i've never heard of anyone installing the seat in a car that came without one.


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: 3rd row seat kit? (bhb399mm)*

just wanted to let you know that it is possible and I do know a few who actually have put in the 3rd afterwards. I believe they were both done this year, on an 01 and 02.


----------

